# Anesthesia by block



## RaeannLong (Sep 2, 2009)

What qualifies as anesthesia when coding between 28630 and 28635?


----------



## msmalls (Sep 2, 2009)

I think  28635 require anesthesia and 28630 don't. Just taking a guess.


----------

